# Juvenile dragonfly



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

At my home. XT2, XF55-200


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Cool!


Thanks John!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 19, 2017)

Impressive images.  (Technically, I think you photographed an adult Dragonfly.)


----------



## goooner (Jun 20, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Impressive images.  (Technically, I think you photographed an adult Dragonfly.)


Thanks. Maybe but they were pretty small.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

goooner said:


> Great shots.


Thanks bud


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice catch on both


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice catch on both



Thanks bud.


----------



## ADCReich (Jun 20, 2017)

So awesome!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2017)

Sweet!
So how do you know they are juveniles?  Do they have fake IDs and stuff?


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

ADCReich said:


> So awesome!


Thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

D**n man .. that's some cool shots!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> D**n man .. that's some cool shots!!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Brent


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Sweet!
> So how do you know they are juveniles?  Do they have fake IDs and stuff?


Well, I seem to have a bunch around the house this year and these are about half the size of most. So I assume....


----------

